# All mountain Vs. Freestyle boards



## Guest

if i rember right an freestyle board and the bindings equil distance apart from the nose and the tail of the board so its easer to land 180's and stuff
and an all mountain board u want more nose then tail 

like i said before not shore it that is right but i think soo
so if im wrong can somebody tell me thanx


----------



## REKER

yeah, you pretty much summed it up. Freestyle boards have more flex to help "pop" the rider off of kickers and stuff like that. They say a really flexible board can be hard on a rider if your just going to use it all over the mountain all day.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

A lot of companies will also market a board as a freestyle, as there is a higher demand for them (a lot of people seem to think that a directional board is useless, which I do not agree with). I rarely ride park but bought a Gnu Riders Choice for this season (Gnu lists it as a freestyle board). I would have no qualms riding it in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Guest

Flex is a key aspect of freestyle boards. Aside from having more flex and centered stance, freestyle boards have a more proportionate nose and tail width apose to an all mountain board which has a more tapered tail. Edge construction usually varies from freestyle to all mountain as well. Researching the differences in how they are constructed may bring you a better undestanding as to what board would better suit your style.


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> I rarely ride park but bought a Gnu Riders Choice for this season (Gnu lists it as a freestyle board). I would have no qualms riding it in the Canadian Rockies.


Riders choice is a directional board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh no ugly graphics, who cares bust out the Krylon and go to town. I hate like 90% of all the boards I've owned graphics, buy for function not fashion.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

anthonybsd said:


> Riders choice is a directional board.


If that is the case, even better! I've been very satisfied with my other directional boards so nothing should seem out of the ordinary then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

My understanding is that the freestyle format has more centrally located binder mounts (all being slighty SLIGHTY rear set); 

freestyle boards are also effectively twintip; ie the tail is the same shape as the nose (all being more directional as already said); 

but the issue of pop is one that isn't as relevent as it once was, as the technology available in materials now, allows both types of plank to be _poppy_, with a greater or lesser degree of flexibility / stiffness both tortionally or longitudinally reamining available; 

freestyle boards are generally softer than all mountain planks to allow easier butters / presses etc, whereas the all boards need greater rigidity to cut thru the snow at speed.

personally, altho described as an _all mountain slayer_, i find the Nitro Shogun has served me well off kickers, even when landing fakie and even coped with the occasional rainbow rail / box in the park. but it is never more fun than when cutting thru powder or just shredding down cordruoy piste


----------

